# 16' Stieger Craft



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Good morning all...

Well I picked this boat up last fall stripped all of the interior out and covered her for the winter. 








Stripped her down.








and then she was covered up for the winter.. Over the winter I picked up a Bobs jack Plate, Fuel Filters, tiny tac, smart tabs the list goes on..
I have a 1991 25hp Johnson with remote steering and was going to set it up somewhat like this layout:
















But after following allot a threads on here I have been toying with the idea of getting a Tiller control, what do you think?
Hopefully I'll have some more updated pics this weekend.. Any and all comments welcom!

THanks!
Sean


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Tiller is highly over rated. That is a great boat, keep the console, very nice.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

if you already have a motor roll with it


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ... and covered her for the winter...Thanks!
> Sean


You live in Canada?  ;D

We fish all year where I live.  

Speaking of fishing... what is the boat for? Bait fishing? Fly fishing? The layout needs to respond to the fishing. That's if it was a layout I was trying to figure out. The layout I see in your picture reminds me of inshore bait fishing and crabbing. And I am not saying that is a bad thing.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

First of all great looking boat.

Keep the center console especially if you have an engine. The only thing I might do is go with a smaller center console. I have gone smaller on two boats and never regretted it. That being said, I am not putting in a CC in my skiff because it's only 13 feet long, but am rebuilding it as technical polling skiff and I may be standing where the CC is.

Also iFly is right, how you decide to design it is based on how you plan to use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! 
Not Canada iFly, but Rhode Island, and the fishing comes to a hault from Dec - April...

The boats going to be for mostly top water fishing with the occasional bait fishing trip mixed in with the kids.. 
I was thinking of setting up a "removable" front deck, so when I am solo (most of the time) I can utilized the extra hight and also easier to throw a cast net.. But when some one is with me I can remove it to open up seating and let the kids move around a bit.. 
Hopefully I'll be able to get some work done this weekend, but the weather is calling for rain tomorrow, and the wife will kill me if I work on the boat on mothers day, so we will see.
Thanks again for the comments and any advice will be apreciated!
Sean


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I would also second keeping the console. It seems to me that people say that a console takes up to much space, so they go with a tiller and then they just end up putting something else there like a cooler and or grab bar. A casting deck would definitely be a good addition, and if made removable you could also make a bench seat for days your family goes too. Just a thought


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a great little boat, fast and stable. I picked one up last year and love it, the high freeboard comes in real handy in the NE chop/slop. Been working on mine for the past few weeks decking both the bow and stern, will post some pics in the next few days.

Last summer before I bought it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice Csurf!! Thats the only other one I've seen.... I will have to try and take a few pics of my progress and post them up tonight.. Would LOVE to see what you have going with yours as well..
THANKS!
Sean


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Also intrested in some stats if youve had it out.. HP your running and so on... HAVE FUN!


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought the boat with a 91' 25hp Johnson and replaced it the first week with a 09' 25hp Yamaha. I would guestimate it does mid 20's WOT. It still has the recommended HP ratings in the stern and says Max for tiller is 25 and 40 for console. What year is yours? Mine is a 91'.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Same Year, 91.. I'm running a 25hp 91 Johnson with remote.. Need to hook up the cables today and hopefully get her out this weekend... THanks for the info!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

A few updated Pics:
Cleaned off all the scum that was on her from PO and put Reg#'s on: 








Had to slap a name on her, so named her after my two daughters








Still messing with the controls & wires








Jackplate and engine on, painted the lower unit and put a new prop on her ( I know I painted the Zincs.. those will be replaced ).. still waiting to pickup new decals before I do the hood








Some more random shots
















The new to me tow rig.. 2006 Rubicon LJ.. Its like a boat with wheels!








Still plenty to-do... Have to mount the smart tabs, mount the controls.. the list is endless!
Any and all comments/suggestions welcome!
Thanks for looking!
Sean


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like it when you northern guys show up with something different. I've never seen a Stieger before. We get used to seeing certain makes down south and new stuff from different regions gives us new ideas. Very nice boat.

I'd put in a permanent front deck. Removable decks sound better than they perform. They warp and rattle and require more supports (equaling heavier) because they aren't glassed to the hull. They also add no structural strength to the hull. Since you need a multipurpose boat, I'd recommend keeping the deck reasonably small to preserve interior space and no higher than a standard bench seat. It will act as a perfectly good seat for your bait fishing days. 

Nate


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking good... really like the jack plate! Where is it from? Can you send me the info? 

The Smart Tabs are a good idea, I'm also putting them on mine. When your planning the boat in a following sea she tends to porpoise a bit then on the third or forth one the bow will plow in... nice shower. It's correctable with throttle, but the tabs should even her out nicely.

Not sure if you know this but old man Stieger named this boat the worst of all production names ever; "Hunky Dory". Mine still bares the original factory hull design. And from what I understand it's his favorite of all the boats they've produced. Been toying with the idea of seeing if they would pull the mold from the rafters and maybe mold one up in carbon.










Nate,
You should check the rest of their fleet. The have always been know up here to be rock solid seaworthy boats.

http://www.steigercraft.com/HOME.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: 16' Steiger Craft*

Front deck is defently on my mind, but I'm going to fish as is for now and see how it plays out.. 
Hunky Dory! It is a horrible name, and when I was doing research on the web for some history on the hull all that would come up was some old school Blue Grass bands! 
I love the simple lay out of your boat csurf, when I was orriginaly looking for a tiller I was going to keep just like that. The jack plate is a Bobs Machine Shop Mini plate, google it and it will come wright up.
Here is a pic of my old Steiger. 18ft Skiff that I kick myself every day for selling!! :'(









Thanks!!
Sean


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Finaly got to take her out this weekend.. Tide was super low, (usually the rocks in the back ground are covered)








but the boat actually rolled right off the trailer and didn't need as much water I was worried about.
















All and all good morning, the engine ran OK besides a few "sneezy" under way and no blood on the deck but hopefully soon.
THanks for looking!
Sean


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

What a great looking Skiff. WTG.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

How did the jake plate work out?

She looks great!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The trailer pics made it look interesting but the floating pics are better. That is a beautiful boat. 

Nate


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! I very happy with how it is turning out.
csurf: I never ran it with out the plate, but she ran pretty good with it. The main thing is its going to let me play with the hight if the engine. Its currently set up all the way up, with the cavitation plate about 1.5" above the bottom of the hull.
I had a buddy with me so with the extra weight I had no issues at all keeping the bow down, the true test will be later this week when I am by myself. As it is now, I most likely wont be installing the smart tabs I have for it.
Sean


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had issues with a following seas in excess of 2 feet and 15-20 mph winds. Since the boat has a dory bow, when it plunges in she can really throw up allot of water. I would not sell the tabs until you verify her ride in those conditions. Keep us posted I'm really interested in how you find the ride. You are the only other person I sorta know that has this boat.

-Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Csurf: yeah I need to run it solo to see if I will need them or not. With one guy up front the bow would berry itself in the back of the upcomming waves and I think the tabs would actually make it worse as it keeps the boat bow down.. Who knows, I'll see.. I'm one of those guys who keeps everything so they could be on my shelf for years to come!
Any updates on you boat?


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Great looking skiff, I wonder what happened to the mold.


----------

